# XM's New XMX



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> With the merger debate still up in the air, both satellite radio companies have continued down a path toward differentiation. This week, XM unveiled plans to launch a new channel aimed at doing just that: Focusing on what makes it different from its competition.
> 
> Beginning Aug. 1, XM will launch XMX, a new channel dedicated to exclusive XM programming featuring the satcaster's original music shows all in one place. Some of the company's most popular shows, like Bob Dylan's Theme Time Radio, Ludacris' Open Mic, and Tom Petty's Buried Treasure will all be carried on the new XMX (channel 2).
> 
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Its okay that they are merging XM Cafe and Starbucks channel. I don't listen to either but I think that the XMX channel is a waste. I would have rather them bring back a channel like Special X.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM needs to do a channel realignment, the sports programming is all over the dial. MLB in the 170s and 180s, some NCAA in the 190s and 200s, The Virus is thrown in there, NHL in the 200s, Traffic, then more NCAA in the 240s.


----------

